# Magnitic test



## yosri Azab (2 مايو 2007)

كتاب في التفتيش بطريقة Magnetics
http://rapidshare.com/files/29137121/Introduction_to_Magnetic_Particle_Inspection.pdf


----------



## Ahmed Gamal3 (3 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## islamiccastel (3 مايو 2007)

ربنا يبارك فيك
نرجو المزيد من هذه الموضوعات المفيدة


----------



## mouhmeca1 (3 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد حمزه (4 مايو 2007)

*شكر و تقدير*

شكر خاص من إدارة ملتقى المهندسين العرب على مجهوداتكم الرائعة
مع خالص تمنياتنا بدوام التوفيق


----------



## مهندس أزهري (20 أكتوبر 2007)

الكتاب غير موجود


----------



## NADJIBTOO (20 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
أخي الفاضل الرابط لايعمل لدا نرجوا منك إعادة وضع الكتاب 
وشكرا


----------



## المسعود (25 أكتوبر 2007)

الكتاب غير موجود


----------



## احمد1970 (25 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخى العزيز


----------



## prof mido (30 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور اخي وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## الفاتح7 (19 نوفمبر 2007)

الرابط مش شغااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال
وشكرا


----------

